# TallPaul's Arizona Lawn Journal



## TallPaul (Jan 27, 2021)

Bought this house in April 2020. And it has Bermuda grass with others thrown in, to sell it faster. LOL. 










I didn't know anything about Bermuda lawns. It has a great irrigation system which I replaced 9 sprinkler heads in the front yard due to being 20 years old and some heads were leaking and wasting a lot of water. Replaced all with Rain Bird 2" Pop-ups. I was able to limp my lawn though out the 2020 summer and it started to come back but I have to do some more work to get a great looking lawn. The back yard has some Bermuda and ??? with Fescue and cheap whatever was on sale grass seed to sale the house with green grass.



 
These are the pictures of when the House went on the Market December 2019.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 27, 2021)

Since I bought this house in April 2020 and made it through the summer ( we have killer summers here, temps up to 117 and full sun) so I have to start from scratch. I have no info on the Irrigation, what kind of grass, No Map on my Irrigation layout. Thanksgiving 2020 backyard Irrigation Manifolds sprung a link and filled the box up and over the Vales some I had to do some work. I never had worked on Irrigation before so I decided to replace the old ( 20 years old) Manifolds with New ones to not have to worry so much about the system again. New is good right? 
Pictures of old Manifolds.


Dug up the Irrigation Box and started to get to work.



I had to let it dry out so I could replace manifolds and I took my time because I know nothing about irrigation and was not going to pay someone to replace for $400-$800 to replace. LOL. New manifolds cost me $100.00 from Lowe's.
New manifolds installed below.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 27, 2021)

Time to replace Sprinkler heads in the backyard. I have three different kinds of heads back here, some replaced some just 20 years old. I am replacing all with new Rain Bird 1800 2" Pop-Ups. I have 23 Sprinkler heads and 8 drip lines in the backyard. Started one week or so ago, so I am getting up to date. LOL. I do not have a Map of my Irrigation Layout. I dug one head up to see how and where it is laid out. Hard way to go? But This is the Project I wanted since we bought the house. I thought all heads connected to each other in a line with one other. Wrong, all are connected to a mainline in the centre of the yard. I found out I have 3 main lines running through the middle and still don't know where my Drip Lines tie in at. I will be digging those up this coming week. Oh, the fun this is. I am making a Map as I go along with these replacements.
101 learning my layout the hard way. Dug a trench to change two heads. Learned a lot.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 27, 2021)

I did overseed the yard this past October with Rye so I would have a green lawn in winter.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 27, 2021)

Replaced 30 out of 33, 2" popup Sprinkler Heads front and backyard. Hoping to do the last 3 this weekend. So I have a new backyard Manifold and new Sprinkler Heads, Now to get my watering down. I am doing tests with Tuna cans. Frontyard is about 40 minutes for 1" of water. Backyard needs the test and I have four zones. I'll try for 30 min. test with new sprinkler heads.


----------

